# Reasons your Uber Driver Hates You



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

This was just posted on theChive website. Glad they can get the word out on what makes a sh*tty pax.

--

If you've used a ride-share app more than, let's say 10 times, you probably have _at least one_ negative story to tell about it. Maybe it was something simple like the car smelling like baked urine. Maybe it was something more complex, like when my driver got out of the car to fist-fight a bicyclist who punched the side of his car, only to slip on wet concrete and break his collarbone. Sometimes, shit happens when you use a ride-share.

But do you ever stop to think about what it' like day-in and day-out for the driver? Drivingtests.org did, and they decided to survey over 400 ride-sharing drivers to find out the nitty-gritty details of what it's like. From irritating habits that cause them to thrash your rating, to small services they provide to boost their own - it's all below."

http://thechive.com/2018/05/17/reas...er-bizarre-facts-about-ride-sharing-6-photos/


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I can't imagine taking food from an order. 19%? I'm hoping they included cancels in that figure!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

JMlyftuber said:


> I can't imagine taking food from an order. 19%? I'm hoping they included cancels in that figure!


I'd say everyone who does UberEATS has to have eaten an undelivered meal. Wrong delivery address and tasty food means I won't attempt to deal with Uber support to get paid to deliver it to the right address, I'll just eat the food


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

We hate you because YOU DON'T TIP!

Like frickin DUH!

You cheap paxholes. Travis K was a scumbag who created this whole you don't have to tip Uber drivers thing. We let you into our cars, take you where you want to go for a fraction of what a taxi would cost, watch Uber steal most the money, endure the lies from Lyft, and you can't throw us a few bucks.

Driving for Uber pretty much destroys any hope one might have in humanity. Worse than bouncing drunks.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

A great article assuming the data is valid. It goes into details about what drivers provide as well.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Florida Georgia Line is now going on my playlist for a few select pax.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Ahhh, I initially hate all pax. I've given enough rides that I have a permanent look of disgust as the pax approaches my car. It's even more nasty when it's a group of people.

I only become more friendly when they kiss my Rakos-approved poo flinging butt!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Now.. how do we make the pax read this? This should be required reading before they can order a ride!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

20% of Eats drivers admitted eating customers food so that means 40% really ate some food and 20% did horrible things to the food.


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

34% of drivers offer complimentary water??? 

Wow.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


I have an extra iPhone charge cord available for pax. The only other perk is my positive attitude.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


Yeah, more of you should be giving water so we can see if we can get that vomits in the car rating down to 1.0 (from 1.5).  Oh, and don't forget the mints... 



Ribak said:


> I have an extra iPhone charge cord available for pax. The only other perk is my positive attitude.


I thought you had a laundry service too?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


When you say stuff like that it makes me want to hurt passengers.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I'd say everyone who does UberEATS has to have eaten an undelivered meal. Wrong delivery address and tasty food means I won't attempt to deal with Uber support to get paid to deliver it to the right address, I'll just eat the food


You get paid and still get to eat the food. That's the best part.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Hihosilver said:


> We hate you because YOU DON'T TIP!
> 
> Like frickin DUH!
> 
> ...


Absolutely. These paxholes. Shyte, bunch of pigs as far as I'm concerned. We get you home safe and not even a buck or two to show appreciation. Selfish, phuckin' PIGS!



Hihosilver said:


> We hate you because YOU DON'T TIP!
> 
> Like frickin DUH!
> 
> ...


Also, if every pax tipped only say a measley $1-$2, I know that 99.9% of drivers would be just fine with that. Hell, they would even be elated. But alas, these paxhole POS continue to insult drivers, like myself. And that is why I resort to my bag of "tricks" in holding a select few paxs accountable for all the non-tippers. Get my drift?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


Too many newbies were surveyed. I only give water to Lux pax


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Too many newbies were surveyed. I only give water to Lux pax


I only give water to myself.


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

I once had a pax ask if I had water for him. I offered him the rest of my lukewarm water bottle. He declined.

Does that count as having complimentary water?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I only give water to myself.


I should have said, I only gave water to the Lux pax who tipped me handsomely after a $150 trip and I gave them water on the return $150 trip.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Oberyn Martell said:


> I once had a pax ask if I had water for him. I offered him the rest of my lukewarm water bottle. He declined.
> 
> Does that count as having complimentary water?


Hey, you offered water. If he was too prissy to drink it, that's his entitled little problem.

I've had pax ask about water, and if I have an extra one, I give it to good pax occasionally. But I also tell them the truth -- I tried it, and all I got from it was half-empty bottles left in my car.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Somehow I ended up with cases and cases of bottled water after last years camping season. I've been stocking the car with it simply to get rid of it.

Pax think it's for their benefit.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

JoshInReno said:


> Somehow I ended up with cases and cases of bottled water after last years camping season. I've been stocking the car with it simply to get rid of it.
> 
> Pax think it's for their benefit.


Awesome! Set the bar for Reno drivers and solve a storage problem in one!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


I LOL so hard at this, my wife had to come see what was so funny!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

And who are the 80%+ out there not providing barf bags!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Reasons why I hate pax

1. You’re generally disrespectful to me
2. You’re boring
3. Your taking a shorty
4. You backseat drive
5. You’re late 
6. You eat in my car
7. You can’t find me
8. You’re stupid
9. You’re unfriendly
10. You are demanding not grateful


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

My only two perks... A universal phone charger, and a smile. Its all u get.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Reasons why I hate pax
> 
> 1. You're generally disrespectful to me
> 2. You're boring
> ...


and why you LOVE the pax


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> and why you LOVE the pax


I'd be willing to sell out and get a job at uber corporate. PM me


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I'd be willing to sell out and get a job at uber corporate. PM me


"Reasons why I hate pax
1. You're generally disrespectful to me
2. You're boring
3. Your taking a shorty
4. You backseat drive
5. You're late 
6. You eat in my car
7. You can't find me
8. You're stupid
9. You're unfriendly
10. You are demanding not grateful"

Might have messed up your first interview question


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't care if you're on the curb waiting for me, how much you kiss my butt, say I'm beautiful, wish me a great day...if you don't me, I HATE YOU!


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

You blamed the Uber/Lyft driver for the pickup location information that you inputted, and gave him a low rating (!)


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> "Reasons why I hate pax
> 1. You're generally disrespectful to me
> 2. You're boring
> 3. Your taking a shorty
> ...


I thought Dara said he wants to listen to driver partners? Well... listen!

Look:


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> and why you LOVE the pax












That logo represents of the depreciation your car is experiencing with every mile g̶i̶v̶e̶n̶ driven.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Absolutely. These paxholes. Shyte, bunch of pigs as far as I'm concerned. We get you home safe and not even a buck or two to show appreciation. Selfish, phuckin' PIGS!
> 
> Also, if every pax tipped only say a measley $1-$2, I know that 99.9% of drivers would be just fine with that. Hell, they would even be elated. But alas, these paxhole POS continue to insult drivers, like myself. And that is why I resort to my bag of "tricks" in holding a select few paxs accountable for all the non-tippers. Get my drift?


You misspelled "grift"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I keep more water since it's hot down here. I give more to homeless people than riders though lol. I never will give them money but will at least try to keep them hydrated


----------



## Plain Wrap (Mar 1, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


Only 17 to 18% have nausea bags? WTF! That is a perk for the driver, it should be 100%


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Hihosilver said:


> We hate you because YOU DON'T TIP!
> 
> Like frickin DUH!
> 
> ...


Uber is NOT always a fraction of a taxi...when will people realize?

In Boston, Uber is costlier than cabs if only going less than a mile -- even without surge...add in some surge, and a taxi ride is likely half of an Uber when going a mile or less!

I know this because I've driven both.

As we all know, lots of pax only go a mile or less...

And this cost breakdown of Uber costing more than taxis likely applies to any city.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> and why you LOVE the pax


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I have not seen what market or city(s) this survey was done in. Anyone know? I kick them out for lighting up in my car.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> And who are the 80%+ out there not providing barf bags!


I'm one. I don't do late-night puke runs. Don't need puke bags for puking pukes.



Kodyhead said:


> I keep more water since it's hot down here. I give more to homeless people than riders though lol. I never will give them money but will at least try to keep them hydrated


Kody, do you ever give the "homeless" water and tell them, "Live long and prosper?"

You get the weirdest blank stares! Like...it has a familiar ring, but their drug-addled brain just can't process it right now!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I'm one. I don't do late-night puke runs. Don't need puke bags for puking pukes.
> 
> Kody, do you ever give the "homeless" water and tell them, "Live long and prosper?"
> 
> You get the weirdest blank stares! Like...it has a familiar ring, but their drug-addled brain just can't process it right now!


I just tell them no money for you but do you want a bottle of water?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

daave1 said:


> This was just posted on theChive website. Glad they can get the word out on what makes a sh*tty pax.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Article says some drivers pass gas with passengers in the car. What kind of savage would do that? Anyone, driver or pax, who farts while I'm in the car is getting one starred.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


If Uber/Lyft thinks I should provide water, mints, gum, etc... for .72 a mile, then they need to provide them to me. They know my address.

I provide a safe ride in a clean car for 1/4-1/2 the price of a taxi.

If that's not enough, the rider wasn't going to tip anyhow.

Anything they say to the contrary is a lie.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I have mints for ME. I have a drink for ME. In about a year of driving in the AZ desert, I've had one single Lyft pax tell me I should think about having water in my car... mmhmm, he was about 20. Wasn't even hot outside. I said yeah I'll think about it. Almost 3000 rides in the desert and no one asks for water. I think most here know better. 

One woman took a hit on her vape then realized what she'd done without asking first. Cracked her window and she blew it outside. Yesterday the original (young) Jason from Friday the 13th flew into PHX for a promo event, and asked before getting in if he could use his... I said sorry not in my car. He was cool with that, had a great 40 min ride with him. In a band making horror movie music. Sorry, I digress.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

daave1 said:


> This was just posted on theChive website. Glad they can get the word out on what makes a sh*tty pax.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Because uber is sick and tormented.

Part of ubers self destructive behavior.

Hating Drivers.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Hihosilver said:


> We hate you because YOU DON'T TIP!
> 
> Like frickin DUH!
> 
> ...





Hihosilver said:


> We hate you because YOU DON'T TIP!
> 
> Like frickin DUH!
> 
> ...


You have to earn a tip....not sit like a bump on a log and do nothing.



uberdriverfornow said:


> I only give water to myself.


like my pet canary says, "cheap cheap cheap"


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

I noticed that in Detroit, I will get a long surge run to/from the airport and the person tips but if I drive some dusty hoodrat 4 blocks to a liquor store, wait 20 minutes for him/her to screw off inside then drive their sorry arse back home, I get paid a measly $4 and get NO tip!!!!! Instead the hoodrat will rate me 1 star and make a false report to try and get a free ride. Then they wonder why it is so hard to get anyone to accept pings in the hood after making everyone hate them!!!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


ill give them water when uber provides me with GAS!!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Now.. how do we make the pax read this? This should be required reading before they can order a ride!


By relaying the article to all major news agencies.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> You have to earn a tip....not sit like a bump on a log and do nothing.


Yeah, that's the reason.

By the way, watching that video-- is that you suctioned onto Dara's butt?


----------



## Chapindc (Mar 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


Since ur into charity & donating, Let me know if u need info on how u can wire money to me so I can buy some water for & offer to pax, u also would need to include 2hr worth of pay for my time spent buying the water, offering it to them & disposal of trash left behind, I've decided to brake it down to a weekly basis donation, I'm committing to receive from u a weekly donation of $60 for pax charity, out of those $60 I'd buy 2/24pk water bottles so 48 pax will save potentially just over $1 more each thanks to ur generosity


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> I can't imagine taking food from an order. 19%? I'm hoping they included cancels in that figure!


I really do have to guess that they do.

I did eat some cookies once. Someone ordered a meal that included a bag of cookies at 3 AM but only gave me the address of a giant apartment complex. I got there and no one was answering the phone. After 5 minutes of waiting and with a pizza to deliver also, I pressed "cancel order" to move onto the pizza delivery before it got cold. The app instructed me to "discard" the meal that contained the cookies. So I "discarded" it by giving it to my next Uber passenger who wanted me to wait in a drive-through, minus about 3 cookies that I ate.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Matthew Thomas said:


> I noticed that in Detroit, I will get a long surge run to/from the airport and the person tips but if I drive some dusty hoodrat 4 blocks to a liquor store, wait 20 minutes for him/her to screw off inside then drive their sorry arse back home, I get paid a measly $4 and get NO tip!!!!! Instead the hoodrat will rate me 1 star and make a false report to try and get a free ride. Then they wonder why it is so hard to get anyone to accept pings in the hood after making everyone hate them!!!!


Pax have to pay me $10 to do liquor store stops...and they have to pay me first.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


I had a PAX the other day who said it's quite common in Europe to offer water. Real quality glass bottles too. They'll have one or two available per ride. Very classy those Europeans. Probably tip better too.



iheartuber said:


> Reasons why I hate pax
> 
> 1. You're generally disrespectful to meet.
> et. al.


And you're always asking me:
"Do you like driving for Uber?"
or "Don't you have GPS?"
or "Which way is West? (look at the mountains dummy)
and I wanna say. STFU.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KellyC said:


> Article says some drivers pass gas with passengers in the car. What kind of savage would do that? Anyone, driver or pax, who farts while I'm in the car is getting one starred.


I actually pack some dryer sheets in the crack so it's a multipurpose fart and air freshner


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

daave1 said:


> This was just posted on theChive website. Glad they can get the word out on what makes a sh*tty pax.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Missing from this list? Passengers who are either poor at arithmetic, or simply don't care that you drove 3 miles to pick them up, but are only taking them 2 miles away. "How do you like driving for Uber," they ask. "Oh, the $7 an hour is great."


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

daave1 said:


> This was just posted on theChive website. Glad they can get the word out on what makes a sh*tty pax.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Nausea bag costs me .50 per and the one pax I had that used it didn't offer to pay for it and didn't tip. On a minimum ride. Pax vomits in my car? $150, you do the math.



Oberyn Martell said:


> 34% of drivers offer complimentary water???
> 
> Wow.


90% of those were liars.



emdeplam said:


> And who are the 80%+ out there not providing barf bags!


Those are the ones who are making $150 per occurrence.



KenLV said:


> If Uber/Lyft thinks I should provide water, mints, gum, etc... for .72 a mile, then they need to provide them to me. They know my address.
> 
> I provide a safe ride in a clean car for 1/4-1/2 the price of a taxi.
> 
> ...


My town, it's .65 per mile!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I said this before in some other post. 90% of my riders are going to the local supermarket, high school, or a medical appointment. The rides generally take, at best, 15 minutes. The rider is getting a safe ride, in a clean car, that is well maintained. Yesterday was unusual; I began Ubering in the Ct Valley and made $51 in 2 hours. There are often days when I spend 10 hours in the car in order to net $100.
There are never going to be treats given to Pax in my car.

Now to the music... most of the younger people come into the car wearing headphones. I don't care for hip hop and I loathe rap. I think Snoop Dog and his musical generation should ...... ah, I probably better not say it! If you are in my car you will listen to NPR or WCBS News Radio. Or your own headphones.

Now... if rider asks me to pull over for a quick minute at a Dunkin Donuts, I'll do it. But if - like 2 weeks ago - some-one asks me to stop for a minute so that he can use an ATM, and 5 minutes later there is still no sign of him, I cancel and split. I'll even go offline til I'm a mile or 2 away so that I don't get hailed by the same idiot.

I find that even good people, (hence good customers) have incredible tunnel vision. This past Tuesday I had already been to JFK in the early AM, and was driving thru Black Rock towards my home a few miles away. Suddenly a ping. My finger jerked out to tap the screen, doing so as I read the words: long trip 45 min drive. I looked at the clock, already 2PM.... If I picked the Pax up we'd probably get to JFK by 4, then I could turn around and head North on 678 and then I-95. On a regular Tuesday afternoon , baring any dead deer or other accidents on the highways, I might be home by 7. But Tuesday of course we had those hurricane and thunderstorm warnings all day long. I sighed and powered off my phone. I am fairly certain that the Pax was able to hook up with a younger and more courageous driven within minutes.
I am equally certain that he/she never gave any thought to what the return trip, with the oncoming thunderstorms, might be like for the driver.

Maybe - with climate change creating chaotic weather conditions - there should be a new category of Uber promotions for those willing to go online and do 2 0r more drives despite the thunderstorms, the microbursts and the tornados. 

I mean, we are way past the days of Dorothy and the Wizard of Oz... (Lions and Tigers and Bears, Oh My!)
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

I guess we'll have to walk all the way..... doesn't seem to be any Uber drivers here!


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> The next day I saw my rating had dropped from 4.72 to 4.71. A small price to pay for avoiding maybe 7 hours of hell!
> I do have to slow down my trigger finger...


No one can rate you when a ride has never started. No Trip started, no opportunity to rate, driver or pax. When _you_ cancel after having accepted a request, your cancellation rate takes a hit, but not your driver rating.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> I said this before in some other post. 90% of my riders are going to the local supermarket, high school, or a medical appointment. The rides generally take, at best, 15 minutes. The rider is getting a safe ride, in a clean car, that is well maintained. Yesterday was unusual; I began Ubering in the Ct Valley and made $51 in 2 hours. There are often days when I spend 10 hours in the car in order to net $100.
> There are never going to be treats given to Pax in my car.
> 
> Now to the music... most of the younger people come into the car wearing headphones. I don't care for hip hop and I loathe rap. I think Snoop Dog and his musical generation should ...... ah, I probably better not say it! If you are in my car you will listen to NPR or WCBS News Radio. Or your own headphones.
> ...


I don't know the area that you're located but if you want to make money you just do the driving. The farther you go the more you make. That's what it comes down to.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> 90% of my riders are going to the local supermarket, high school, or a medical appointment. The rides generally take, at best, 15 minutes.


That 15 minutes consists of:

5 mins driving to pick up, for free
3 minutes of waiting for pax, practically free
7 mins of going to the store, etc, for minimum ride


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Article says some drivers pass gas with passengers in the car. What kind of savage would do that? Anyone, driver or pax, who farts while I'm in the car is getting one starred.


Thanks Kelly. I just laughed for the first time today!





uberdriverfornow said:


> I don't know the area that you're located but if you want to make money you just do the driving. The farther you go the more you make. That's what it comes down to.


That's not true. I'm sorry to be disagreeable , but your statement ignores the fact that a person with a regular State of Ct driver's license, and the legal amount of insurance, CANNOT INITIATE NEW BUSINESS IN NEW YORK STATE. Several other states that abut Connecticut also have very restrictive limits on who can drive ride share in their state.

If I dropped a rider off at JFK, and then some-one pigeon holed me and asked if he could pay me cash to take him anywhere, I could have my car confiscated and be fined several hundred dollars.

So we drivers do take people to the NY airports, often spending hours in traffic, and unable to accept any new pings until we cross back into Ct. Hell, the app does not even work until you are back in Ct.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> I said this before in some other post. 90% of my riders are going to the local supermarket, high school, or a medical appointment. The rides generally take, at best, 15 minutes. The rider is getting a safe ride, in a clean car, that is well maintained. Yesterday was unusual; I began Ubering in the Ct Valley and made $51 in 2 hours. There are often days when I spend 10 hours in the car in order to net $100.
> There are never going to be treats given to Pax in my car.
> 
> Now to the music... most of the younger people come into the car wearing headphones. I don't care for hip hop and I loathe rap. I think Snoop Dog and his musical generation should ...... ah, I probably better not say it! If you are in my car you will listen to NPR or WCBS News Radio. Or your own headphones.
> ...


I have long thought our ratings were also tied to our cancel/no accept rates.


----------



## Paulaner (May 20, 2018)

JohnnyRotten69 said:


> My only two perks... A universal phone charger, and a smile. Its all u get.


AMEN. Gas prices+crappy money = a fake smile and use of my charger


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> ill give them water when uber provides me with GAS!!


THEY SHOULD PAY FOR AIR !!!!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Nausea bag costs me .50 per and the one pax I had that used it didn't offer to pay for it and didn't tip. On a minimum ride. Pax vomits in my car? $150, you do the math


I just ask for a sheaf of shopping bags at the grocery store and keep them in the glove compartment. Sure, I could ding them for $150 cleaning fee; but between the rangle-tangle with Driver Support and actually having to clean this biohazardous mess, I'd rather forgo the aggravation. Cleaning vomit off my Ash-Grey, cloth seats is NOT fun.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

My favorite is getting a message I will be out in a Minute.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Now... if rider asks me to pull over for a quick minute at a Dunkin Donuts, I'll do it. But if - like 2 weeks ago - some-one asks me to stop for a minute so that he can use an ATM, and 5 minutes later there is still no sign of him, I cancel and split. I'll even go offline til I'm a mile or 2 away so that I don't get hailed by the same idiot


Don't cancel. End ride.

You cancel you don't get paid for the portion of the ride you completed.

Was waiting at FLL once, got a ping. Driving over to terminal I call pax. He tells me he got a ride already. Don't know how that worked, but I proceed to pick-up area, stopped, hit start ride. Guy was going to Port of Miami. $20-some ride. Just cost me my place in line. But he never cancelled. So I hit freeway, followed nav down to port, figured guy's leaving on cruise, cell phone won't work, won't be able to check his credit card for a week. Stopped at a berth in port, ended ride. Then drove over to South Beach, worked around there for a while.

Never heard another word. No dare adjustments. Hope guy enjoyed his cruise


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> I just ask for a sheaf of shopping bags at the grocery store and keep them in the glove compartment. Sure, I could ding them for $150 cleaning fee; but between the rangle-tangle with Driver Support and actually having to clean this biohazardous mess, I'd rather forgo the aggravation. Cleaning vomit off my Ash-Grey, cloth seats is NOT fun.


I feel your pain. Luckily in the nearly 3,000 trips I've driven for Uber only once did a person barf in my car - and she had her own barf bag and was going straight to the emergency room of the local hospital. BTW, I only drive when the sun is up, so I avoid most of the party people.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Article says some drivers pass gas with passengers in the car. What kind of savage would do that? Anyone, driver or pax, who farts while I'm in the car is getting one starred.


I have a friend who drives and he refers to his farting in the car with pax in the car as "crop dusting his passengers."



Trafficat said:


> I really do have to guess that they do.
> 
> I did eat some cookies once. Someone ordered a meal that included a bag of cookies at 3 AM but only gave me the address of a giant apartment complex. I got there and no one was answering the phone. After 5 minutes of waiting and with a pizza to deliver also, I pressed "cancel order" to move onto the pizza delivery before it got cold. The app instructed me to "discard" the meal that contained the cookies. So I "discarded" it by giving it to my next Uber passenger who wanted me to wait in a drive-through, minus about 3 cookies that I ate.


I have another friend that drives and he actually gained weight from all the Uber Eats nibbling and canceled orders. Often if he had extra he would text me and ask where I was driving and if I was hungry, cuz he had a whole bunch of food from a canceled order (large apartment complex) and would I like to share his wealth.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Oberyn Martell said:


> 34% of drivers offer complimentary water??? Wow.


This simply proves that 34% of drivers are idiots.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I have a friend who drives and he refers to his farting in the car with pax in the car as "crop dusting his passengers."


I thought you have fart and either run or walk. There are rules!!!! lol


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I thought you have fart and either run or walk. There are rules!!!! lol


Maybe he shifts his seat forward after.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


LMAO! I don't provide any of that crap. you can't even claim it on your taxes. What's wrong with you?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> My favorite is getting a message I will be out in a Minute.


I've had a couple of "I'll be out in 5" and I cancel immediately.



uberdriverfornow said:


> I don't know the area that you're located but if you want to make money you just do the driving. The farther you go the more you make. That's what it comes down to.


In my town, the farther you go, the greater chance you have to deadhead back equal miles.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Thanks Kelly. I just laughed for the first time today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same crap at Detroit Metro when someone wants to go to Ohio. You have to drive all the way back to the airport because the area surrounding the airport is minimum fare, drive thru, and 20 minute stop at liquor store central. No the traffic is not nearly as bad as NYC but empty miles are still empty miles.



emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


Haha yeah I am not providing water to these people. Not making 64 cents a mile. Got me all kinds of effed up!!!!



Yam Digger said:


> Pax have to pay me $10 to do liquor store stops...and they have to pay me first.


I am gonna have to start doing that. Hell I will make a killing off these hoodlums or they will cancel and get an ant who is willing to do charity work.


----------



## DonnyBullAZ (May 18, 2018)

Its 2.49 at frys for a 24pk. I put 2 bottles in the rear fold down cupholders and keep spares in the trunk in a cooler. You easily get tips more than 2.49 and lots of pax don’t take the waters


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I am shocked that more people offer water than mints. It's a shame that both of these are only about a 1/3 We should all offer water, mints and massages from the midget we keep in the trunk.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber is attempting to do something never before accomplished in the Service Industry. They have determined they can Deliver a Service where the Customers first exposure to the Company Representative (Driver) Hates them. The Customers think we are traditional service worker where we go out of the way to make them comfortable. When in fact we are waiting to cancel when the 4 Bucks becomes available or waiting to Surge. It’s a game no one wins except Uber Whether they can do this going forward will see I done think so Drivers Hating Customers is no way to build a Succesful Buisness.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

For the record, I don't hate the pax, but I'm not going our of my way for them either.


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

How many of you guys who look down on thise offering perks to riders are aware Uber and Lyft are called "ride-sharing", not "taxi"? When I literally share my ride with a friend and if I have snacks in the car, I offer it to them. If they need a charger, they can use it. If they ask to put something on the radio, I'm inclined to let them listen, so long as I don't find it disturbing. We aren't taxis.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

APettyJ said:


> How many of you guys who look down on thise offering perks to riders are aware Uber and Lyft are called "ride-sharing", not "taxi"? When I literally share my ride with a friend and if I have snacks in the car, I offer it to them. If they need a charger, they can use it. If they ask to put something on the radio, I'm inclined to let them listen, so long as I don't find it disturbing. We aren't taxis.


Oh no not this again! Taxi, rideshare same thing. Someone paying for transportation. You make no sense whatsoever!


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Oh no not this again! Taxi, rideshare same thing. Someone paying for transportation. You make no sense whatsoever!


It's not. Taxis don't "share their ride".

I'm not saying all drivers who participate in ride-sharing should offer things, as I know drivers who are actually sharing rides with friends who won't offer these things even if they have them in the car to offer. To each their own, but keeping in mind when Lyft started they wanted pax to sit in front seat, or Line riders to talk with each other I get what they were going for. Uber did start out more "taxi-like", but is more like ride-sharing now.

And I hate the "you are ruining it for the rest of us". No, I'm not. Engage the rider in a conversation, maybe about ratings and why the difference between four stars and five stars isn't "this driver gave me water and this one didn't", but rather "this driver deserves to eat and this one doesn't". Could educate a few, as I recently had the opportunity to.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

APettyJ said:


> It's not. Taxis don't "share their ride".
> 
> I'm not saying all drivers who participate in ride-sharing should offer things, as I know drivers who are actually sharing rides with friends who won't offer these things even if they have them in the car to offer. To each their own, but keeping in mind when Lyft started they wanted pax to sit in front seat, or Line riders to talk with each other I get what they were going for. Uber did start out more "taxi-like", but is more like ride-sharing now.
> 
> And I hate the "you are ruining it for the rest of us". No, I'm not. Engage the rider in a conversation, maybe about ratings and why the difference between four stars and five stars isn't "this driver gave me water and this one didn't", but rather "this driver deserves to eat and this one doesn't". Could educate a few, as I recently had the opportunity to.


You know what? I DON'T CARE!!!
Sheesh! So sick of stupid people!


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> You know what? I DON'T CARE!!!
> Sheesh! So sick of stupid people!


You ought to go back to driving a taxi if that's what you want to be. Giving actual rideshare drivers a bad name.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

APettyJ said:


> You ought to go back to driving a taxi if that's what you want to be. Giving adtuac rideshare drivers a bad name.


You give everyone a bad headache!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

APettyJ said:


> How many of you guys who look down on thise offering perks to riders are aware Uber and Lyft are called "ride-sharing", not "taxi"? When I literally share my ride with a friend and if I have snacks in the car, I offer it to them. If they need a charger, they can use it. If they ask to put something on the radio, I'm inclined to let them listen, so long as I don't find it disturbing. We aren't taxis.


*WRITING THIS IN BIG AND BOLD LETTERS SO IT IS EASIER TO UNDERSTAND. PLEASE READ SLOWLY. WHEN WE ARE INSIDE MY VEHICLE, BE IT FRIENDS, FAMILY OR ANYBODY ELSE, WE LISTEN TO WHAT I WANT. WHY? BECAUSE IT'S MY FRICKEN VEHICLE. THEY CAN BLAST THEIR POOR TASTE OF MUSIC OUT OF A FRIENDS OR THEIR OWN SPEAKERS. THEY ARE PAYING US FOR A RIDE, NOT TO BE THEIR FRIEND. I ALREADY HAVE PLENTY OF THOSE. AUX CORDS, CHARGING CABLES, WATER AND SNACKS ARE NOT DEDUCTIBLE, SO FAT CHANCE OF ME PROVIDING THOSE.*


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

APettyJ said:


> How many of you guys who look down on thise offering perks to riders are aware Uber and Lyft are called "ride-sharing", not "taxi"? When I literally share my ride with a friend and if I have snacks in the car, I offer it to them. If they need a charger, they can use it. If they ask to put something on the radio, I'm inclined to let them listen, so long as I don't find it disturbing. We aren't taxis.


A PAX isn't my friend... they are a paying customer, I am offering a "ride-sharing" service, *for a fee*, not doing favors for my friends.

I provide chargers because it isn't a recurring cost like snacks & drinks, as far as music I give them the following option: I can put music in my earpiece and they can have a quiet ride, or they can listen the XM radio station I like. Aux cord? No sorry I don't have one of those.

Although for a 2.5 surge (provided it isn't minimum fare), somehow an Aux cable magically appears in my center console, it's the darnedest thing.


----------



## DonnyBullAZ (May 18, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> Uber is attempting to do something never before accomplished in the Service Industry. They have determined they can Deliver a Service where the Customers first exposure to the Company Representative (Driver) Hates them. The Customers think we are traditional service worker where we go out of the way to make them comfortable. When in fact we are waiting to cancel when the 4 Bucks becomes available or waiting to Surge. It's a game no one wins except Uber Whether they can do this going forward will see I done think so Drivers Hating Customers is no way to build a Succesful Buisness.


Had a chick cancel on me yesterday because i was at the 'back' of the building which looked much like the front. She said she would come out back (pin was middle of building). Then she canceled after we got off phone. I circle around to the front and see 'Angie' looking about 250lbs i waved and said thanks for the $5


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Technically, it's not Ride Sharing for most of us. It is Ride Hailing.

In Ride Sharing, I am going in a certain direction, and a stranger happens to be going in that direction as well. I give them a ride, in exchange for some compensation. 

The way it is now, I have no idea what direction they are going, or how far. Most of the time. Accept the ride, or don't. This is not Ride Sharing, instead the customer is hailing a ride and we are expected to take them wherever they want to go.

Ride Hailing.

Sounds remarkably similar to a Taxi.

I don't care what they call it. Call it Oxygen Sharing if you want. We are a hybrid Taxi service, plain and simple.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


I would have been willing to hit them with a hose if they had sex in my car, does that count?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I would have been willing to hit them with a hose if they had sex in my car, does that count?


This statement is just so wrong. Are you a chic? Swinging your hose at pax? Not sure if that was supposed to be hoes or the you know ...hose. and sex and ......TMI


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> This statement is just so wrong. Are you a chic? Swinging your hose at pax? Not sure if that was supposed to be hoes or the you know ...hose. and sex and ......TMI


Water hose. I'm not the one with the dirty mind here.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Technically, it's not Ride Sharing for most of us. It is Ride Hailing.
> 
> In Ride Sharing, I am going in a certain direction, and a stranger happens to be going in that direction as well. I give them a ride, in exchange for some compensation.
> 
> ...


Excellent clarification! If we were truly "rideshare" we would be able to DF anywhere WE want and not at the whim of Luber. I do explain to people that taxis charge what they do because they are there to make profit and that driving Luber is NOT profitable. I keep it short and sweet: No matter what Luber charges you, they pay us 65 (or whatever) cents a mile and costs are at a minimum what the IRS allows. So, we are making maybe 10 cents a mile whenever someone is in the car. We are not paid to pick you up. Taxis know what they need to charge to make a fair fare.


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Ain't none of y'all have to explain why you offer few or no amenities in your car for your passengers. I already said I know people who are that way even with those they consider friends. It's each individual's preference in what they do in their car, but whereas some want to act miserly, others are generous. 'Do you', so long as it is legal and not against the terms of service. Those who wish to drive more in the spirit of Lyft, in particular, had in mind when debuting their service are not stupid or ruining it for other drivers. Many riders only expect "point A to point B" service anyway. Giving rides to friends isn't the only example, however. Car-pooling is another ride-sharing example, and what a car owner will allow runs across a full gambit.

I understand the point about "ride-hailing" versus "ride-sharing". However, to make the system work I see why they can't let drivers DF everything, because too many would focus on certain travel lanes, leaving too much area underserved and upset the balance.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Oh no not this again! Taxi, rideshare same thing. Someone paying for transportation. You make no sense whatsoever!


i can't believe how many morons out there fall for this. I'm going to hire a guy to fly me around in a plane, maybe with other people in the plane! we'll call it plane sharing!!

so ****ing stupid.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"Reasons your Uber Driver Hates You"*

1. you're in my car...get out

2. you smell

3. you have no respect and treat drivers like dirt/slaves

4. you have poor behaivor

5. NO... I'm not connecting your phone to my bluetooth, and I have no ox cable.

6. you have no concept of value so you give me less than 5 stars

7. boober kisses your arse

8. you're going 300ft to the hotel cause your feet are sore? WTF?

9. you're going to LAX 15 minutes before I'm off for the night?

10. no I'm not going to pickup your friends

11. You look drunk...buh bye now! Cya!

12. You look like trash. Oh well, at least I get a cancel fee.

13. Sorry the trunk is full. (being dirt poor and living in your car, requires that you keep your things in it)


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> My favorite is getting a message I will be out in a Minute.


Even worse than that is when they stick a hand out the door and hold up one finger. I always cancel at that point.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

Ribak said:


> I have an extra iPhone charge cord available for pax. The only other perk is my positive attitude.


Here are some of the perks I provide at no additional cost to passengers:

1) Unlike any of your "Friends" I provide you a ride to the airport at 4AM in the morning for the same price you would pay at 4PM in the afternoon
2) You want a ride, with three friends, unlike a taxi I don't charge you additional fees
3) I save the PAX $5,000 per ride to get their drunk ass hmm at 3AM in the morning 
4) Unlike your partner, I don't ***** at you for making me wait 5 minutes for you to come out of the house
5) For the price of an Uber, you get a driver, you get a porter to put your bags in MY car, you get snacks, you get entertainment all at no additional cost


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

APettyJ said:


> How many of you guys who look down on thise offering perks to riders are aware Uber and Lyft are called "ride-sharing", not "taxi"? When I literally share my ride with a friend and if I have snacks in the car, I offer it to them. If they need a charger, they can use it. If they ask to put something on the radio, I'm inclined to let them listen, so long as I don't find it disturbing. We aren't taxis.


Doesn't sound like you've been keeping up with the news. 'Rideshare' is now a taxi in Europe via the courts. And, there's a reasonable chance that 'Rideshare' will become taxis here in the US too, via the courts - for different reasons than Europe. FYI.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Water hose. I'm not the one with the dirty mind here.


Well, actually I do have a dirty mind, but not in that post.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I took a rare Lyft ride recently, and there was a water bottle in the door. I tell the guy "hey, someone left a bottle back here". Wrong.... he stuck a bottle in each door for his pax. I just shook my head.


----------



## TheHoff (May 7, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


Why should I spend more of the little money uber gives us to buy water. If you expect water get a limo.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

68350 said:


> I took a rare Lyft ride recently, and there was a water bottle in the door. I tell the guy "hey, someone left a bottle back here". Wrong.... he stuck a bottle in each door for his pax. I just shook my head.


Did u tip the driver ?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Okay I need some translation here... I read the article and came across this:

_"Unless your driver makes his or her music preferences clear, playing country music is the most likely to annoy them. Rap and hip-hop aren't too far behind, though, with 14 percent of drivers finding it annoying. Turns out the safest bet when creating a soundtrack for your ride is *decade music*. This only annoyed 2 percent of drivers.

Avoid Florida Georgia Line and* stick the Led Zeppelin, Fleetwood Mac and The Beastie Boys?* WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT THAT?"_

What in the world is decade music? Which decade?

Stick it where? Is this good or bad.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Okay I need some translation here... I read the article and came across this:
> 
> _"Unless your driver makes his or her music preferences clear, playing country music is the most likely to annoy them. Rap and hip-hop aren't too far behind, though, with 14 percent of drivers finding it annoying. Turns out the safest bet when creating a soundtrack for your ride is *decade music*. This only annoyed 2 percent of drivers.
> 
> ...


I think "Decade Music" is referring to that crap you hear playing at the local Safeway. I listen to modern Country while driving. Never in a year have I had a passenger complain about it. Of course, I don't have it blasting at volume level 40, just low enough to barely hear it. If they request a certain station I have no problem changing it.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

daave1 said:


> I think "Decade Music" is referring to that crap you hear playing at the local Safeway. I listen to modern Country while driving. Never in a year have I had a passenger complain about it. Of course, I don't have it blasting at volume level 40, just low enough to barely hear it. If they request a certain station I have no problem changing it.


Sounds made up... like "Human Music"


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

WelcomeTree said:


> A PAX isn't my friend... they are a paying customer, I am offering a "ride-sharing" service, *for a fee*, not doing favors for my friends.
> 
> I provide chargers because it isn't a recurring cost like snacks & drinks, as far as music I give them the following option: I can put music in my earpiece and they can have a quiet ride, or they can listen the XM radio station I like. Aux cord? No sorry I don't have one of those.
> 
> Although for a 2.5 surge (provided it isn't minimum fare), somehow an Aux cable magically appears in my center console, it's the darnedest thing.


I only provide chargers because I mostly drive airport pax and their phones are usually at 1%. Lol That is all they will get from me.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Did u tip the driver ?


My few trips are always short and I hand the driver a 5 as soon as I get in back, apologizing for the short trip.

Conversely, I've had pax that also admit to driving, and most did not tip.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> You give everyone a bad headache!


Don't forget the crabs, everyone needs crabs


----------



## 2891ldb (Apr 25, 2018)

Hihosilver said:


> We hate you because YOU DON'T TIP!
> 
> Like frickin DUH!
> 
> ...


That, and almost almost almost as bad as waiting on these d---i---c---k ticklin' customers behind a cash register or on a sales floor. Scruber sucks, but I have have yet to endure an experience just as bad as retail and restaurant work.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Okay I need some translation here... I read the article and came across this:
> 
> _"Unless your driver makes his or her music preferences clear, playing country music is the most likely to annoy them. Rap and hip-hop aren't too far behind, though, with 14 percent of drivers finding it annoying. Turns out the safest bet when creating a soundtrack for your ride is *decade music*. This only annoyed 2 percent of drivers.
> 
> ...


Decade music is '70s, '80s, '90s. You try to guess which decade the pax was in high school.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

JMlyftuber said:


> Decade music is '70s, '80s, '90s. You try to guess which decade the pax was in high school.


Ah! Okay. Thanks.


----------



## _SEAM_ (Apr 11, 2018)

Great article about some of the challenges ride share drivers face. Wonder if ride share companies like Uber or Lyft would actually take this account when drivers are impacted while on the job.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Wow, 2/3s of you still not providing water to passengers....shame :-(


Do you think I'm gonna supply water (why would I take up room in my car with a cooler anyway?) and snacks for passengers, most of whom NEVER tip? Not gonna happen. I do have a phone charger that will accommodate two cords, one side for iphone and one for Samsung (I generally use the Iphone side but gladly offer it to anyone who asks.)


----------

